# Just like Kate's dress



## Baltas (Apr 30, 2011)

White tulip . Swan Wings Fringed *white tulips *in my garden this year*. *I bought them in Keukenhof, Holland.*
*


----------



## Baltas (May 2, 2011)

Here is actually this picture of Swan wings tulip. It reminded me of Kate Middleton wedding dress.


----------

